# Great Albums



## Rhisiart (Aug 25, 2007)

Beauty lies in the eye of the beholder.

*Innervisions* - Stevie Wonder

*The Joshua Tree* - U2

*The Bends* - Radiohead

*Dark Side of the Moon* - Pink Floyd

*Astral Weeks* - Van Morrison

*Rufus* - Chaka Khan

OK.....

EDIT: I really have no idea why I posted this last night. Mind you I had drunk at least .....


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 28, 2007)

Where to start...?

1. *The Perfect Element* &#8211; _Pain of Salvation_ (Prog Metal from Sweden)

2. *Be* &#8211; _Pain of Salvation_ (Prog Metal from Sweden)

3. *Blackwater Park* &#8211; _Opeth_ (Prog Death Metal from Sweden)

4. *Ghost Reveries* &#8211; _Opeth_ (Prog Death Metal from Sweden)

5. *Out of Myself* &#8211; _Riverside_ (Prog Metal from Poland)

6. *Second Life Syndrome* &#8211; _Riverside_ (Prog Metal from Poland)

7. *Viva Emptiness* &#8211; _Katatonia_ (Doom Metal from Sweden)

8. *Lateralus* &#8211; _Tool_ (Alt Metal from USA)

9. *S.U.S.A.R.* &#8211; _Indukti_ (Prog Metal from Poland)

10. Demo &#8211; _The Morningside_ (Doom/Doom Death Metal from Russia) 
Free legal download and WELL worth the bandwidth &#8211; excellent album!

When I grew up, all the music I ever heard on TV or radio was from the UK or USA. Looking at that list above, only one US band even gets a look in! Otherwise it's all Sweden and Poland and mostly Progressive Metal. Russia is getting good at doing Doom and Doom Death.


----------



## fryke (Aug 28, 2007)

1. "Innuendo" by Queen
2. "Bat out of hell II  back into hell" by Meat Loaf
3. "Back in black" by AC/DC
4. "Junge Römer" by Falco
5. "The division bell" by Pink Floyd

I guess I could've named about a dozen different albums, but those are probably the ones I'd take on that famous island which restricts your audio by "albums". I guess the modern version of this would be:

"I'd take my whole music collection which conveniently resides on my iPod." If anybody wants to bring up that the iPod's battery will run out, think of how you'll listen to the CDs without electricity.


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 29, 2007)

'DID' guests apparently would also take as a luxury:

*Boris Johnson*: A jar of English mustard.

*Rod Steiger*: A self-contained external electric fan.

*John Malkovitch*: A cappuccino maker.

*Simon Cowell*: A mirror.

*Yoko Ono*: My life for the next thirty years.

Best of all is Bill Nighy's music choices.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 29, 2007)

Flaming Lips - The Soft Bulletin

Meat Puppets - Up On The Sun

Alice In Chains - Facelift

Led Zeppelin - Houses Of The Holy

I'll think of more as time passes... today is a brain-dead day.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 29, 2007)

Stimulate your mind with metal!


----------



## bbloke (Aug 29, 2007)

One album that I consider a true great:
"Music for 18 Musicians" - Steve Reich


...and a few other albums that I have in high regard (honorable mentions?), not in any particular order:

"Stranger than Fiction" - Bad Religion
"Violator" - Depeche Mode
"Troublegum" - Therapy?
"Playing the Angel" - Depeche Mode
"Pure Chewing Satisfaction" - Lard
"Collected" (2 disc edition) - Massive Attack  (OK, maybe cheating to include a compilation!)
"Mutter" - Rammstein
"Ricochet" - Tangerine Dream
"Inquisition Symphony" - Apocalyptica
"Zeit" - Tangerine Dream
"Rosenrot" - Rammstein
"70s Rock Must Die" - Lard
"Selected Ambient Works Volume II" - Aphex Twin
"Fresh Fruit for Rotting Vegetables" - Dead Kennedys


----------



## pds (Aug 31, 2007)

Live at Leeds - The Who
Quadrophenia - The Who
Disraeli Gears - Cream
Experience - Jimi Hendrix
East West - Paul Butterfield Blues Band
Who's Next - The Who
Led Zeppelin - Led Zepplin (really the first 3 albums - down hill after that)
Wired - Jeff Beck
Aqualung - Jethro Tull
Songs from the Wood - Jethro Tull (two different sounds of Tull)

hmmm - is there a date in this list?


----------



## aliensub (Aug 31, 2007)

Ahh. Love these threats. Always give me some new great music to discover. My 2 cents:

Ok Computer - Radiohead
Speak For Yourself - Imogen Heap
Absolution - Muse
Around the Fur - Deftones
The More Things Change - Machine Head
Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Heartclubs Band - The Beatles
Lonely Runs Both Ways - Alison Krauss & Union Station
American V - Johnnny Cash


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 1, 2007)

aliensub said:


> ......Ok Computer - Radiohead.....


I just don't get OK Computer! The Bends for me is a much better album. Yet so many people rate their second album better (I am it saying it is bad mind you).


----------



## aliensub (Sep 3, 2007)

OK Computer is their third album. Bends was the second (Pablo Honey 1st).

I really dig The Bends alot. But the more melancolic style on OK Computer just suits Radiohead better in my opinion.


----------



## Harvey (Sep 4, 2007)

Live - Throwing Copper
The Crow - Movie Soundtrack
Black Star - Mos Def/Talib Kweli
Rage Against the Machine - Rage Against the Machine
Venetian Snares - Rossz Csillag Allat Szuletett
Bjork - Debut
Bjork - Homogenic
Nine Inch Nails - Downward Spiral
Cornelius - Point
DJ Krush - Zen
John Coltrane - Giant Steps

Okay. I'm done. I keep thinking of them! I want to add Tori Amos Choir School girl to this... but I have gone too far.


----------



## ergo proxy (Sep 4, 2007)

Apostrophe (') - Frank Zappa
Nightfly - Donald Fagen
1995 - Screaming Headless Torsos
Heavy Weather -Weather Report
Word of Mouth - Jaco Pastorious
Aja - Steely Dan
Sailing the Seas of Cheese - Primus
Moon Safari - Air
Discipline - King Crimson
Q:Are We Not Men? A: We are Devo! - Devo
Mr. Bungle - Mr. Bungle

Great albums or not, I really like them.


----------



## Qion (Sep 4, 2007)

*In Search of Sunrise (LA)* - DJ Tiësto 

*Speak for Yourself* - Imogen Heap 

*Are You Experienced* - The Jimi Hendrix Experience

*The Open Door* - Evanescence 

*Chimera* - Delerium 

*Abbey Road* - The Beatles 

I've got loads more than what's posted, but these albums are my off-the-top favorites.


----------



## Esquilinho (Oct 27, 2007)

David Bowie &#8211; *Ziggie Stardust*

Tori Amos &#8211; *Boys for Pele*

Nine Inch Nails &#8211; *The Fragile*

The Gathering &#8211; *Mandylion*

Rammstein &#8211; *Sehnsucht*

Radiohead &#8211; *OK Computer*

Black Sabbath &#8211; *Black Sabbath*

and many, many more...


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 31, 2007)

Esquilinho said:


> David Bowie  *Ziggie Stardust*
> 
> Tori Amos  *Boys for Pele*
> 
> ...



The Gathering is an interesting band. Quirky.

My initial list looks rather mainstream compared with other user's offerings. I hark back to the days of early Chaka Khan, Santana (before both went commercial), Focus and pretty much any 1970's progressive rock. A dinosaur really.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 31, 2007)

rhisiart said:


> My initial list looks rather mainstream compared with other user's offerings.


Aaaah well  we can't ALL be interesting! 



rhisiart said:


> ... pretty much any 1970's progressive rock. A dinosaur really.


Why not get up-to-date by trying something a little harder. Since posting a list of my fave albums, I find myself in need of an addendum, as _Riverside's_ third full studio album, *Rapid Eye Movement* was released recently. An _awesome_ album and a good intro to Prog Metal for those who have but dipped their toes into Prog!

But don't just take MY word for it. There are many samples to be heard on www.Progarchives.com as well as links to free legal downloads of lots of Prog of varying degrees of heaviness and from all of the Ages of Prog!


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 1, 2007)

CaptainQuark said:


> Aaaah well &#8211; we can't ALL be interesting!
> 
> 
> Why not get up-to-date by trying something a little harder. Since posting a list of my fave albums, I find myself in need of an addendum, as _Riverside's_ third full studio album, *Rapid Eye Movement* was released recently. An _awesome_ album and a good intro to Prog Metal for those who have but dipped their toes into Prog!
> ...


Won't The Gathering do? What about the Kaiser Chiefs? I've heard of them.

However, I will try out your recommendations.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 1, 2007)

rhisiart said:


> Won't The Gathering do?


Apologies if I came across as being negative about The Gathering  excellent band! Like 'em a lot!



rhisiart said:


> What about the Kaiser Chiefs? I've heard of them.


Per-LEASE!  They're just prettyboy Indy  not Prog, not Metal, and definitely not Prog Metal!


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 1, 2007)

CaptainQuark said:


> Per-LEASE!  They're just prettyboy Indy  not Prog, not Metal, and definitely not Prog Metal!


I know, I'm only kidding. Chris Evans was waxing lyrical about them on the radio today (according to my wife that is). That just about says it all.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 1, 2007)

I was kinda hoping you were just kidding, but you never can tell with a Welshman


----------



## priji (Feb 14, 2008)

Hempton Manor by the Shamen
Fans by Malcolm McLaren
True Colours by Split Ends
Number One Song in Heaven by Sparks.
Akira (OST) by Genioh Yamashirogumi
A Clockwork Orange (OST) - Walter Carlos
Son of Dracula by Harry Nilsson


----------



## Mat (Feb 14, 2008)

Californication - Red Hot Chili Peppers
(What's The Story) Morning Glory? - Oasis
Elephant - The White Stripes
Highly Evolved - The Vines
Whatever People Say I Am, That's What I'm Not - Arctic Monkeys
Inside In/Inside Out - The Kooks
Rage Against The Machine - Rage Against The Machine
Wolfmother - Wolfmother
MTV Unplugged In New York - Nirvana
Nevermind - Nirvana


----------

